# Quick snacks when on the go



## DoriDori (Oct 7, 2013)

What kind of snacks do you grab, if any, when your out and about that stay within your diet? 

I like the occasional beef jerky, coconut water, unsalted nuts, and I really love grabbing a RTD51 at my local BP.


----------



## f.r.a.n.k. (Oct 7, 2013)

Nuts, peanut butter!!!!!, protein shake...

I rarely get snacks for on the go but those are the 3 I do use...
Especially that glorious Peanut butter!


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Oct 7, 2013)

I usually just wait to eat until I get back. Not a fan of snacks too much.


----------



## NbleSavage (Oct 8, 2013)

I'll eat the occasional protein bar. 

Love me some natty peanut butter on cheat days


----------



## f.r.a.n.k. (Oct 8, 2013)

NbleSavage said:


> I'll eat the occasional protein bar.
> 
> Love me some natty peanut butter on cheat days



Yesssir! ^^^

OP, if you are bulking don't look too far into it...if one meal has to be 4 hrs apart then so be it...the difference is negligible.
The whole 3 hrs thing is more important during contest preps.

Main focus is TOTAL DAILY MACROS...hit that every day with however many meals you need and you will see results.


----------



## DoriDori (Oct 8, 2013)

frank.tb said:


> Yesssir! ^^^
> 
> OP, if you are bulking don't look too far into it...if one meal has to be 4 hrs apart then so be it...the difference is negligible.
> The whole 3 hrs thing is more important during contest preps.
> ...



So IIFYM you eat it, whether it's two meals or five meals?


----------



## f.r.a.n.k. (Oct 8, 2013)

Yup...
Now you will be extremely full and might get hungry in between 2 total meals lol
But total macros is total macros when bulking...
Will there be a difference? Nothing noticeable body wise aside from your stomach poking out after a huge meal. Every 3 hrs 6 times a day counts mostly during contest prep cut...

What I'm saying is yea aim for the 6 or 5, but if you have to combine 2 of them because of time related issues here or there, then do so.
If It's an every day problem then spread your total macros throughout 4 meals instead of 5.


----------



## NbleSavage (Oct 8, 2013)

DoriDori said:


> So IIFYM you eat it, whether it's two meals or five meals?



^^ THIS ^^, yes in my experience. Limited to no science / studies backing up the absolute need for multiple small meals per day. Get your macros in, however its easiest for you. Thats what counts.


----------



## j2048b (Oct 8, 2013)

http://www.t-nation.com/diet-fat-loss/whats-best-3-or-6-meals-per-day

Read this today in regards to the 3-6 meals per day... Might be better sites for this but def worth a read!

I usually go for snacks like almonds, cachews (spelling), rich protein bars... Sweet potatoe chips if i need carbs... Basically low sugar and or low carb snacks... 

But like everyone else ififym! Then go for it but watch over abundance of both sugars and carbs! If u dont need those carbs


----------



## sfstud33 (Oct 8, 2013)

I'll eat anything i can get my hands on - i cant go more than about 3-4 hours without needing to eat. If im caught out i will try to be healthier - instead of the burger i'll do the grilled chicken sandwich with no mayo and no cheese and a diet soda.  I love chick-fil-a grilled sandwiches and they go down easy and dont sit in your stomach like a ball of lead. Also i'll do Chinese with steamed rice and a couple of chicken dishes (not the fried ones). Sushi is also another great favorite with the raw salmon and the maki rolls.

Im not a diet nazi, so every now and then i'll end up in the line at dairy queen getting a lite smoothie or even a small blizzard - usually when i take the wife shopping at the mall. There's only so many clothes i can look at before i get bored and need to eat.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Oct 8, 2013)

j2048b said:


> http://www.t-nation.com/diet-fat-loss/whats-best-3-or-6-meals-per-day
> 
> Read this today in regards to the 3-6 meals per day... Might be better sites for this but def worth a read!
> 
> ...



^^^ I'm surprised but that was actually a very good article. brad Schoenfield is a pretty smart guy!


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Oct 8, 2013)

DoriDori said:


> So IIFYM you eat it, whether it's two meals or five meals?



Meal frequency is a function of personal preference NOT body composition.


----------



## j2048b (Oct 8, 2013)

Docd187123 said:


> ^^^ I'm surprised but that was actually a very good article. brad Schoenfield is a pretty smart guy!



Yup read it today and explains alot ! Almost like the warrior diet and a few IF's along with ififym!

I dont totally agree w ififym due to the people who cant stay away from junk foods and such! 

Thats why i roll with HELIOS!! Dont have to guess and dont have to wonder can i eat this now that ive fit all my macros in today etc...


----------



## j2048b (Oct 8, 2013)

Docd187123 said:


> Meal frequency is a function of personal preference NOT body composition.



Yup! My daily meals depend on time... Im a bulker now for the cold months so i can become a teddy bear! If i need a snack it needs to fit my diet and my macros!


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Oct 8, 2013)

j2048b said:


> Yup! My daily meals depend on time... Im a bulker now for the cold months so i can become a teddy bear! If i need a snack it needs to fit my diet and my macros!



Some days I have time for 5-6 meals other days I'm so busy I'm lucky to get 2. I've not noticed a difference IN AN ISOCALORIC DIET!!! I set my macros according to my goals and stats and just meat them by the god of the day in whatever number of meals I can fit lol.


----------



## CptFKNplanet (Oct 8, 2013)

I'm surprised this thread didn't turn into a carb is a carb debate with Doc being here


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Oct 8, 2013)

CptFKNplanet said:


> I'm surprised this thread didn't turn into a carb is a carb debate with Doc being here



Just wait, it's going to be a sneak attack!


----------



## Rumpy (Oct 8, 2013)

I'll make popcorn


----------



## CptFKNplanet (Oct 8, 2013)

I usually eat crap when I start getting relatively high on calories. Granola bars, poptarts, etc. anything to get the cals in. I usually have fruit a couple times as well, sometimes some raw almonds depending on where my fat is.


----------



## CptFKNplanet (Oct 8, 2013)

Docd187123 said:


> Just wait, it's going to be a sneak attack!



Brown rice is better than white rice is better than ice cream is better than poptarts is better than pixie sticks.


----------



## Rumpy (Oct 8, 2013)

Don't get PoB started on poptarts.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 8, 2013)

CptFKNplanet said:


> Brown rice is better than white rice is better than ice cream is better than poptarts is better than pixie sticks.



You must be new here


----------



## Seeker (Oct 8, 2013)

Road kill usually works for me..I also carry a slingshot in case I need it


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Oct 8, 2013)

I love the strawberry pop tarts. Those things are addictive


----------



## halfwit (Oct 8, 2013)

Docd187123 said:


> I love the strawberry pop tarts. Those things are addictive


I vaguely remember poptarts.  

Almonds, cashews, and chicken wraps on a wheat tortilla and a dash of hot sauce are my secret weapons for when I'm out and don't have access to the fridge.  I used to snack on string cheese too, but they are usually pretty high in sodium.


----------



## NbleSavage (Oct 9, 2013)

Docd187123 said:


> I love the strawberry pop tarts. Those things are addictive



You're only a quitter if you stop eating before they're gone. Just sayin'...


----------



## CptFKNplanet (Oct 9, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> You must be new here



I am new  my sarcasm isn't well conveyed through the internet. From Rumpy's post above, I hope he means you love poptarts. They're my daily post workout meal  IF YOU DON"T LIKE POPTARTS... we are so not friends.


----------



## CptFKNplanet (Oct 9, 2013)

Docd187123 said:


> I love the strawberry pop tarts. Those things are addictive



The peanut butter ones man. You gotta try the new peanut butter ones.


----------



## Rumpy (Oct 9, 2013)

CptFKNplanet said:


> The peanut butter ones man. You gotta try the new peanut butter ones.



Oh damn, you hit it on the head.  PoB has caused national shortages of PB pop tarts.  You guys can make out now.


----------



## f.r.a.n.k. (Oct 9, 2013)

I like the confetti cupcake ones...yea so they are the furthest thing from being manly! I don't care! They're.amazing!


----------



## f.r.a.n.k. (Oct 9, 2013)

CptFKNplanet said:


> I am new  my sarcasm isn't well conveyed through the internet. From Rumpy's post above, I hope he means you love poptarts. They're my daily post workout meal  IF YOU DON"T LIKE POPTARTS... we are so not friends.



Only the "ranch house" gets you capt


----------



## CptFKNplanet (Oct 9, 2013)

Rumpy said:


> Oh damn, you hit it on the head.  PoB has caused national shortages of PB pop tarts.  You guys can make out now.



Just make out?  Haha they're soooo fukkin good. They only come in 3 pack though... what's the deal with that?



frank.tb said:


> I like the confetti cupcake ones...yea so they are the furthest thing from being manly! I don't care! They're.amazing!



I have been skeptical about trying those. I'll pick some up tomorrow when I go to the store.


----------



## CptFKNplanet (Oct 9, 2013)

frank.tb said:


> Only the "ranch house" gets you capt



Lol it's just gonna take some time getting used to me


----------



## goodfella (Oct 9, 2013)

poptartssssss


----------



## amore169 (Oct 9, 2013)

I went to my local Sam's Club the other day and they have this Greek granola bars with 10 grams of protein, I bought them and they taste pretty good.


----------

